# Reels under $250



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm going to be buying 2 new reels this month. I already plan on buying one of the new 200E7 Curados.....but I need suggestions for the 2nd. I would like it to be under $250 (and preferably under $200 if at all possible).

I haven't bought any new baitcasters in several years.....and I am typically a hard-core Shimano fan, but I am open to new ideas.

Thanks


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Baitcaster or spinning? Don't know much about baitcasting but if you want a spinning I'd say go with shimano stradic ci4


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i just bought 2 shimino tld 15,s and 2 tld20,s love them 99.00 t0 149.00


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

any 6/0 combo from bass pro shop is what I say... Make it easy


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

If you're looking for a baitcaster in the same class as a Curado check out the Revos from Abu Garcia. Great reels with hefty drags. Cast control systems are great on them as well.


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

Shimano has a new Canean bc that is a cheaper alternative that retails for 89.99/p>


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

I like using the Abu revos S and SX models and are less than 150$ Shimano has a new Canean bc that retails for 89.99$. It looks pretty good. If you really looking to save $ check out the H2O Express Mettle from Academy.Their everyday low price of 49.99 is misleading.It is as smooth as a 250$ baitcaster.I caught it on sale for 25.00 And if you need a matching rod Academy has a H2O Express split grip rod under 60$.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a shimano corrsair 400 on a allstar rod i would sell, pm if interested.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Kevinpagan said:


> I'm going to be buying 2 new reels this month. I already plan on buying one of the new 200E7 Curados.....but I need suggestions for the 2nd. I would like it to be under $250 (and preferably under $200 if at all possible).
> 
> I haven't bought any new baitcasters in several years.....and I am typically a hard-core Shimano fan, but I am open to new ideas.
> 
> Thanks


My suggestion would be to look at the Revo family of reels by Abu Garcia. They make an inshore model that has some "saltwater" parts, but the regular models will work fine in SW as well as long as you keep on top of cleaning them. Plus, if anything ever goes wrong and you need a part, Abu Garcia is much easier to deal with for finding parts and prices are amazing compared to other companies' replacement parts. 
Someone mentioned the Caenan by Shimano. It is a decent reel for the price. But, if I'm spending $90 for a baitcaster, I'd rather pony a mere 10 bucks more and get the Abu Garcia Orra SX. There is simply NOTHING in the $100 range that will touch it. Better drag, casts smoother, built tougher. Just amazing reels for the price ($99.95)


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

ive been tricking out some penn 500s,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,narrow spacer bas, reel stand, spool, newell bearings and new handles,,,,,,,,,like em a lot

after its all done you have a sweet 501


----------



## jigmaster500 (Jun 7, 2011)

Older Curado Bantam 200 or 201! Can't beat them, they never die


----------

